# Hallo from Italy !!!!



## superpippo (Oct 20, 2006)

Hallo everyone !!!
I am italian and i don't speack english well.....
You will be patient.... 

thanks !!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi !!!
Welcome to the forum. 
Nobody is perfect, but stay with us and enjoy.
Greetings from Poland.


----------

